# Sundays hunt.



## darvoy (Jan 8, 2013)

I took my 10year old and 12 year old out and let them do the shooting. They went 4 for 9. We had a blast.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

that puppy in daughters hand looks a little small for hunting LOL looked like had fun


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

Great stuff!


----------



## darvoy (Jan 8, 2013)

That puppy was there good luck charm lol.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)

darvoy said:


> View attachment 32179
> I took my 10year old and 12 year old out and let them do the shooting. They went 4 for 9. We had a blast.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



Good job Dad, that's a couple of happy kids.

Lee


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Glad they got a few. They will always remember the time you spend with them.


----------

